# Black Aquarium background-sheet Application methods?



## Dawes (Jun 26, 2012)

I've never been the one to use anything but tape to fix my Aquarium background to my Aquarium back-wall, but I have recently heard of people using all sorts of weird and unusual applications to fix their backgrounds onto the glass.

Everything from cooking oil to Vaseline.

This apparently gives a much better look as it does not reveal air pockets under the fixed sheet and is also low budget, which is another benefit - However, as much as this seems too good to be true, I was curious to whether this would work with Black Aquarium backing sheets, using the Vaseline method, as I'd imagine the Vaseline would show up streaky-white even when smoothed out with card to get rid of air pockets (Especially on black backing sheets).

Does anyone actually have any experience with such things? Because at the moment I am highly sceptical of the entire scenario, yet at the same time intrigued. 

- Thanks.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I bypassed this whole issue by putting a dark coloured cloth instead of the typical aq background sheets. I used some sticky tack to attach it in places hidden by the tank hood/substrate. I like this solution because it's no big deal when some water splashes on the background -unlike the plastic sheets where water tends to get stuck between it and the glass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I painted the back's of my aquarium's. (course you need to do this before you fill it with water/fish).


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Yeah, I kind of wish I had gone that route with the black paint in retrospect. Indeed hard to go back and paint it after you've set everything up already, though.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There is a product called seaview that I use to attach backgrounds. It works very well.


----------



## Absntmind (Apr 26, 2012)

I have tried many things from tape to soap/water in a spray bottle. For me, I've had the best results with PAM cooking spray. I was doing the same search you are now and came across it. So far it's the best option I've found aside from painting the tank.

Cut background to size, lay flat on the ground, and mist a light coat over it. Last place it on and work bubbles out using a straight edge. I had a plastic paint spatula and credit card on hand at the time, and both worked fine 

Downside is you do work some of the oil out, so be ready to get a little dirty and keep a couple paper towels on hand. The positive side is it's still holding strong and looks good.


----------

